# Picky Eater



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Benny is a picky eater. He hates plain dry kibble. We have to put either wet food, some type of gravy, or warm water over his kibble before he'll even taste it. The same goes for treats. The dry bones, no good. He needs the chewy treats like Beggin Strips and Snausages. 

The only time he'll eat dry kibble completely plain is if we take it outside. For whatever reason, he loves eating outside. Doesn't matter what we feed him. If he's outside, he'll eat it. Go figure.

Are your dogs like this? Will they not eat certain things?


----------



## sjloback (Jun 18, 2009)

Parker has begun to "stir" his food and spill it out of the dish before he eats it. It's like he wants to get to the food on the bottom. It's odd...I'm wondering why he would do this.


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Maybe he's looking for the good food to eat, and picking out the boring food. Sounds like something Benny would do if he figured out how.


----------

